# Schriftgröße über Browser vergrößert



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine HTML-Seite mit ein paar JavaScript 'und' DHTML Spielereien drauf. Soweit wird auch alles im IE, Firefox, Opera und Safari (hab leider kein Konquerer zum Testen) richtig dargestellt und funktioniert auch so wie es soll. Nur wenn der User über den Browser (Firefox: Ansicht => Schriftgrad => Vergrößern) an der Schriftgröße herumspielt, bekomme ich arge Probleme mit dem Design (Hintergrund-Bilder überschritten, Effekte zerstört, ...). Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einer guten Lösung dafür (auch wenn ihr jetzt nicht die JavaScript Experten seid  ).

Meine einzige Idee, die ich bisher habe:

Jeglichen Text durch Bilder ersetzen. Aber das kann ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache sein, außerdem dürfte dann die Suchmaschinenindizierung ziemlich auf die Schnauze fallen.

Habt ihr evtl. eine bessere Idee, wie ich das umgehen könnte? Oder (Erfahrungswert) surfen die meisten User nur mit normaler bis minimal erhöhter Schriftgröße?

Danke!


----------



## Marco13 (29. Mai 2008)

Wenn "alle" relevanten Größenangaben mit "em" http://de.selfhtml.org/css/formate/wertzuweisung.htm gemacht sind, _sollte_ sich das Layout eigentlich immer an die eingestellte Schrifgröße anpassen ... ob es das bei jedem Browser wie gewünscht _tut_, ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Joa, sollte ... aber das hilft mir in diesem Fall ohnehin nicht, leider. Ich habe u. a. Texte, die auf Bildern liegen. Die Bilder vergrößern sich so leider nicht mit  (oder etwa doch? :lol .

Aber Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Marco13 (29. Mai 2008)

Man kann auch die Größen von Grafiken in "em" angeben. Wirklich "gut" ist das nur bei Vektorgrafiken, aber wenn's einem andernfalls das Layout zerhaut, nimmt man vielleicht aliasing-Artefakte durch runter/hochskalierte Bilder in Kauf....


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Hm ok ... Vektorgrafiken sind das nicht wirklich  . Aber Danke für die Tipps, mal schauen was sich da machen lässt  (für weitere Tipps bin ich natürlich auch offen).


----------



## Milo (29. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Seite neu erstellen. Nicht die schnelle aber wohl die Lösung mit Weitblick.

Micha


----------



## The_S (30. Mai 2008)

Seite neu erstellen? Interpretier ich das jetzt richtig, dass ich auf so zeug wie Grafik-Hintergründe und JavaScript verzichten sollte  ? Naja, hab das Teil gerade deshalb gemacht, um mich ein bisschen mehr in JavaScript und so zeug einzuarbeiten, von daher => weniger sinnvoll  .

Aber was ich vermutlich machen werde, ist eine Barriere-, und JavaScript-Freie Version zusätzlich anzubieten.

BTW: War gestern mal bei einigen "größeren" Seiten (u. a. TUI) und da zerhauts meistens das Design auch ganz schön, wenn man so die Schriftgröße verändert  .


----------

